

Open-Source Docker Projects - lukashed
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/top-10-open-source-docker-projects/

======
danellis
People just love sabotaging their own web sites:
[http://www.imgur.com/rWEXEeR.png](http://www.imgur.com/rWEXEeR.png)

